# 1100 ejection problem?



## jswift (Jun 6, 2008)

I need some help with my Rem 1100, every time I go to the skeet range and shoot 8-10 shells my shotgun will start to only eject half to nearly full ejection of the shell. I have scrubbed the action and the chamber and that has not helped. I am thinking of shorting the recoil spring. Any ideas on a fix for my problem? Thank you in advance for any and all advice. Jim


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

you could take your recdoil spring out of the stock and try stretching it. i had the very same problem with my 1100 and just finally bought a sure cycle for it...........hope this helps mauler


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

1100 are pretty dependable but like any semi auto they need a good cleaning. So here is some advice, strip the gun down including removing the stock spring and all wood. Next mix up hot water with 409 and start washing and scrubbing the gun repeat until water no longer shows dirt.

Now take a 10 ga bore mop and soak it in solvent that removes plastic. Attach to a drill and work this in and out of your chamber. This should remove the plastic build up that occurs in the chamber area which can be causing some of your problems.

Next using a dental pick or something similar clean the grooves on the gun. It is amazing how much carbon stays hidden in them even when cleaned as I suggested above. Flush and rinse again, inspect for any burring that may be present. Next make sure all old grease and lube are gone from the stock tube. I use a rifle brush on this, do not remember the size clean and rinse until all residue is gone.

Now tackle the bolt and trigger assembly in the same manner.

Now make sure the gas ports in the barrel are clear, inspect the piston area once again to make sure all carbon is gone.

Start the re-assemble process, I recommend a very light lithium grease on the stock tube and spring, a non sticky Teflon lube lightly applied to the bolt and rails area. FP-10 is a product I use, but Kroil,Breakfree,LPS are all good products as well. Do not use WD 40 or any other lube that will attract and hold dirt. WD40 is a good product to use in the field for emerges water removal only!

Lightly lube the piston and then wipe down removing any excess.

If this does not solve the problem, I would suggest replacing the stock spring, simply stretching them out does not really help much especially if they are weak from fatigue. Also go to a heavier load, and see if this eliminates the problem. More and more I hear people having issues only to find it is shell related on light loads more than anything.

If you are a user of 1100 you know that they work best with light lubing. Good luck!


----------

